# لكل من يعاني من بطء في فتح صفحات الويب الحل &#



## pola (26 يناير 2006)

*لكل من يعاني من بطء في فتح صفحات الويب الحل &#*


*:t33: *
*طريقت تسريع فتح صفحات الويب بلا برنامج ولا يحزنون والله وصاروخ *
* 
بسم الله نبدأ
* 
*أذهب الى أبدأ start ثم Exécuter وكتب اللآمر التالي Regedit سيفتح معك مربع الحوار كالتالي : *


*1 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
2 Software
3 Microsof
4 Windows
5 CurrentVersion
6 explorer
7 RemoteComputer
8 NameSpace*
*

سترى الارقام التاليه وبالضبط الارقام التاليه أو المفاتيح 
*
 
*D6277990-4C6A-11CF8D87-00AA0060F5BF*

 
*أحذفهم وذالك بتضليل الارقام والضغط على زر الماوس الايمن تم أحذف *


*وأكرر لا يوجد أي خطر على الجهاز بتاتا وبالتجربه خير دليل*


*وأريد أن أقول أن هذه الطريقه تفتح صفحات الويب طياره أكتر من أي برنامج وبالتجريب*

 
*بالتوفيق للجميع*
​


----------



## blackguitar (7 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى اوى يا بولا على المعلومات الجميله دى*


----------



## The_Hero (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لكل من يعاني من بطء في فتح صفحات الويب الح&#*

شكراً للمعلومه و هنجرب و نشوف


----------



## amjad-ri (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لكل من يعاني من بطء في فتح صفحات الويب الح&#*

شكراً للمعلومه و هنجرب و نشوف


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لكل من يعاني من بطء في فتح صفحات الويب الح&#*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على المعلومه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لكل من يعاني من بطء في فتح صفحات الويب الحل &#*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على المعلومه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لكل من يعاني من بطء في فتح صفحات الويب الح&#*

شكرا ليك وربنا يعوضك وشكر على المعلومة ده​


----------

